# Suns introduce Alando Tucker



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Should I be excited? Meh.

link



> A minor quad injury quickly shut down forward Alando Tucker’s second pre-draft workout for the Suns Tuesday.
> 
> Fortunately, the first one was more than enough to win over Phoenix.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Alando seems like he is really excited to be here, and he's going to really try for his playing time. This is what this organization needs, young blood, who just wants to win.

And DJ, I'm very excited about... We picked up a freak athlete. He was the best tested athlete at the pre-draft camp (says the article), which I had no clue about, but really that doesn't mean much. David Noah was the best last eyar and look how he turned out.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nGyXSPPb63c"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nGyXSPPb63c" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Now that I've seen more of him, I'm really happy we got him.
Suns really needed an athletic 2 guard, Bell is a shooter not a dunker or attacker.
So, I think Tucker fits those needs, and can continue to get a better jumpshot.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

He's a small forward.


Strawberry is a 2, that can handle like a Point sometimes I heard. But they liked his D a lot.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Alando was one of my favorite college players. Has some flaws to his game, but the guy can play. He cant be any worse than Rose


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

HB said:


> Alando was one of my favorite college players. Has some flaws to his game, but the guy can play. He cant be any worse than Rose


To be worse than Rose, you'd have to not show up to the games. He never played defense when he was in the game, he would jack up ill advised shots and never practice.... how could ANY player be worse than him?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> He's a small forward.
> 
> 
> Strawberry is a 2, that can handle like a Point sometimes I heard. But they liked his D a lot.



I thought Tucker was 6'5?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Pretty sure he's 6'6."


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Tucker is going to play the 2 and the three. I love the addition of Alando; don't forget the guy played in a major conferance and scored over 2000 points in his career. He plays on both ends of the court and set a Wisconsin record with his 38 inch vertical. Simply put, he's a basketball player. Couldn't have asked for a better pick at #29.


----------

